# Hasty P's Return to Assoro, Sicily for Anniversary of Battle



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2010)

This story is a great reminder of the major involvement and success of the Canadian Military during WWII.



> *Delegation returns to scene of battle victory *
> Posted 8 hours ago
> 
> The town that holds a legendary place with local war veterans is about to get a history lesson.
> ...


----------

